# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  متباركين بمولد الامام الباقر والهادي

## ورده محمديه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته***
*اسعد الله ايامنا وايامكم بالخير والسرور*
*كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة ذكرى ميلاد الإمام محمد الباقر*
*و الهادي عليهم السلام*
 




*`•. ¸¸. •´´. • `•. ¸¸. •´´¯`••. _. • `•. ¸¸. •´´¯`••. _. • `•. ¸¸. •´´¯`••. _. • `•. ¸¸. •´´¯`••. _. • `•. ¸¸. •´´¯`هللت الأفراح وزغردت الأطيار وتراقصت الورود بمولد النور الخامس نور الباقر ) ومولد عاشر الأئمة نور الهادي ... وبمناسبة هذه الذكرى تقدم لكم اسمى التهاني والتبريكات الى مقام حضرت صاحب العصر والزمان (عج) والى الامة الأسلامية كافه والى الشيعه خااصه .. ••. _. • `•. ¸¸. •´´¯ _. • `•. ¸¸. •´´¯`••. •. ¸¸. •´´¯`••. _. • `•. ¸´´¯`••. _. • `•. ¸¸. •´•• _. • `•. ¸¸.* 
** 
*بأحرف أرق من رذاذ المطر، وهمس انعم من حفيف الشجر، وبالعود والبخور وبرشات العطور وبآيات السرور، يطيب لي أن أبارك لكم مولد الإمامين الباقر محمد بن علي، وعلي بن محمد الهادي صلوات الله وسلامه عليهما..* 
*إلى باقر العلوم المحمدية وسراجها الوهّاج* 
*إلى شمس المعارف العلوية وبحرها الموّاج* 
*إلى قطب الدين وسيد العالمين*
*إلى خامس وعاشر الأئمة الميامين*
*تعزف القلوب انشودة العشق والولاء .*
**
*لكم أعبق التهاني وأعطر الاُمنيات بمناسبة حلول غرّة رجب الأصبّ ، يوم ميلاد الإمام محمد الباقر عليه السلام، وبمناسبة مولد حفيده الإمام علي بن محمد الهادي عليه السلام.*
**
 وكل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

*نتقدم بأسمى آيات التهاني والتبريكات إلى مقام صاحب العصر والزمان (عجل الله فرجه الشريف) وإلى جميع المؤمنين والموالين بمناسبة ذكرى ميلاد الإمام محمد بن علي الباقر عليه السلام و الإمام  علي بن محمد الهادي عليه السلام *

----------

ورده محمديه (06-04-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*سلآم الله على باقر العلوم وعلى هادي الائمه*

*متباركين بالمولد الشريف* 

*ومبروك عليكم الشهر الفضيل*

*وكل عام وأنتم بالف خير*

*لآتنسسونا من دعائكم* 


*كل الشكر لكِ ورده ع التهئنه الرآئعه*

*كل عام وأنتي بخير*

*ودي*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-05-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*
مبارك عليكم مولد الإمامين الباقر والهادي عليهما السلام
وكل علم والجميع بألف خير
أعاده الله بساعة الفرج*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-05-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

وحوائج مقضيه ودعوات مجابة بحق الامامين عليهم السلام 

موفقين*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-05-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تسلمووو حبيباتي على التهنئه ..*
*وعساكم من العايدين على مناسبات وافراح ااهل البيت عليهم السلاام*
*واسعد الله اايام الجميع بكل خير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*متباركين جميعا*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-08-2011)

----------


## التوبي

[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/][/url]

*مناسبة سعيدة وكل عام و الجميع بخير*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-08-2011)

----------


## أموله

متبإركين وان شاء الله كل سنة ينعاد علينا وعليكم بالخير والصحة والعافيه

----------

